# Warum ist phoenix-bin "gemasked"

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Warum ist bei meinem Gentoo 1.4 System der Browser phoenix gemasked ?

In der packages.mask steht auch nix drin ?

Wie krieg ich den ans laufen ?

Danke für Hilfe !

----------

## scobby

einfach in /usr/portage/profile/package.mask das packet entfernen oder auskommentieren mit #

mfg felix

----------

## scobby

einfach in /usr/portage/profile/package.mask das packet entfernen oder auskommentieren mit #

mfg felix

----------

## Beforegod

Ändere einfach in

/etc/make.conf

Die Zeile

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch"

in

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

und schau dann ob Phoenix dabei ist!

----------

## Pietschy

Ist dann da   :Wink: 

Wäre es nicht sinnvoll zu erwähnen, das mit

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

auch pakete installiert werden, die als testing oder unstable markiert sind ???

Ronny

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Das mit der make.conf hat geklappt, danke !

Hat einer von euch eigentlich schon mit kde 3.1 gearbeitet ?

----------

## bpkri

Falls es nur um EIN package geht / EINEN install vorgang ist eine Anpassung der make.conf nicht zwingend notwendig.

```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch" emerge package
```

Tut es genauso. Zumindest wenn die shell bash ist oder ähnlich funktioniert, was Variablen angeht  :Smile: 

----------

